

Ask HN: What's your favorite 'loading' image? - technofire

I just came across the &quot;Haters Gonna Hate&quot; loading indicator at the site below, which gave me a laugh:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.numenta.org&#x2F;issues<p>What are some other funny or novel loading images you&#x27;ve come across?
======
Vasilkic
hackt mit bitte s4 league 1 acc full prem ???

------
Vasilkic
hackt nur bitte s4 league ?

